# My Limited Edition Saleos #1 Out Of 5



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello every one I would like to provide a review for AKM's (AKMslingshots) new Saleos design. I just received this incredible SS from AKM today i I cannot put it down. This is one of the most beautifully crafted SS's that i own to date. AKM is a very talented wood worker. I do have to appoligize right off the bad as I do not know the different types of wood that were used in the construction of this SS, so AKM if your reading this please let us know because you did an exceptional job on it. I was in contact with AKM through PM's and he crafted this SS exactly to my needs and left hand shooting style, the SS is set up for over the top shooting which is mt prefered choice of shooting style. It came banded up with TBG single tapered bands and one exceptional handmade leather pouch. Like i said I just got it today and have alredy put about 300 rounds of 7/16 steel through it. The bands are tied of at the pouch with what looks to be TBB strips and was done so neatly I had to look twice at it. I have to hightly reccomend this SS from AKM to all of you because it is one of the best i have put in my hands to date. One BIG shout out to AKM for his generosity and craftsmanship, and I thank you greatly!! Hoope you enjoy the pics!!. Oh yea sorry guys yes mine is the first model out of 5!!





  








AKM Limited 1 out of 5&#33;&#33;




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jun 8, 2012


__
3

__
newss












  








AKM Limited 1 out of 5&#33;&#33;




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jun 8, 2012


__
2

__
new ss












  








AKM Limited 1 out of 5&#33;&#33;




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jun 8, 2012


__
new ss


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

What can I say...









It took its time to get there but you got it in the end. Its Black Palm and Oak









Thank you


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I know how you feel i have number 3 ,Amazing !


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks pretty cool, nice color combos, hows it shootin for you?


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

newconvert said:


> looks pretty cool, nice color combos, hows it shootin for you?


Shoots extremely accurate and fast!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

On par with a sniper.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey guys, It makes all the time and effort constructing them worthwhile to read the above. Thank you


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> Hey guys, It makes all the time and effort constructing them worthwhile to read the above. Thank you


One of the best SS's I have, thank you very much!!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

JLS:Survival said:


> One of the best SS's I have, thank you very much!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice review. Very awesome. Can't wait to hold one myself! Enjoy it.


----------

